# Anoressia, proposta di legge su terapia obbligatoria e TSO per i casi più gravi.



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

*Anoressia, proposta di legge su terapia obbligatoria e TSO per i casi più gravi.*

http://www.repubblica.it/salute/ali...ie_contro_l_anoressia-114651378/?ref=HREC1-33

Non so quanto ci sia di vero, trattandosi di Repubblica, ma visto che oggi leggo persino della Lecciso, ho l'impressione che siamo in debito di spunti per discutere di qualsiasi cosa!

Ad ogni modo, trovo che il topic dovrebbe interessare soprattutto i genitori del forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/ali...ie_contro_l_anoressia-114651378/?ref=HREC1-33
> 
> Non so quanto ci sia di vero, trattandosi di Repubblica, ma visto che oggi leggo persino della Lecciso, ho l'impressione che siamo in debito di spunti per discutere di qualsiasi cosa!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, trovo che il topic dovrebbe interessare soprattutto i genitori del forum.


Giuorgiuo, come va a figa?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giuorgiuo, come va a figa?


Non male, grazie.


----------



## spleen (19 Maggio 2015)

Penso che sia una cosa giusta, il TSO intendo, corredato da un aiuto psicologico ovviamente.
Una compagna di classe di mia figlia ne ha sofferto, dopo un bel po' e guarita, soprattutto grazie all' aiuto di uno psico.

Credo che comunque oggi possa essere considerata una "malattia sociale" alla stregua del gioco d'azzardo, ma molto più pericolosa.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che sia una cosa giusta, il TSO intendo, corredato da un aiuto psicologico ovviamente.
> Una compagna di classe di mia figlia ne ha sofferto, dopo un bel po' e guarita, soprattutto grazie all' aiuto di uno psico.
> 
> Credo che comunque oggi possa essere considerata una "malattia sociale" alla stregua del gioco d'azzardo, ma molto più pericolosa.


Infatti in linea di massima la direzione presa mi sembra più costruttiva rispetto al solito isolare e nascondere della politica nostrana. Pensavo più che altro a come possa essere vissuta una costrizione terapeutica, in età così precoce, per "decreto".
Poi, mi è chiaro che in definitiva il più delle volte si parla di salvare vite, e lì ovviamente molti dubbi si dissolvono comunque.


----------



## spleen (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti in linea di massima la direzione presa mi sembra più costruttiva rispetto al solito isolare e nascondere della politica nostrana. Pensavo più che altro a come possa essere vissuta una costrizione terapeutica, in età così precoce, per "decreto".
> Poi, mi è chiaro che in definitiva il più delle volte si parla di salvare vite, e lì ovviamente molti dubbi si dissolvono comunque.


A me incuriosisce come disturbo.... cioè la spiegazione che mi hanno dato è che è una sorta di tentativo, destinato all ' insuccesso, di tenere sotto controllo la propria esistenza, attraverso il controllo del proprio corpo, lo stesso corpo che si "ribella"  e sfugge ad ogni controllo, tipico disturbo infatti dell' età adolescenziale, quando il fisico si trasforma e cambia rapidamente.
  Il tentativo di aderire a qualche stereotipo di bellezza femminile associata alla magrezza...
ma qui uno psico potrebbe spiegare meglio. Io mi chiedo in effetti se questo astenersi dal cibo non sia vissuto più come una sorta di punizione per se stessi, che altro.


----------



## Spot (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti in linea di massima la direzione presa mi sembra più costruttiva rispetto al solito isolare e nascondere della politica nostrana.* Pensavo più che altro a come possa essere vissuta una costrizione terapeutica, in età così precoce, per "decreto".*
> Poi, mi è chiaro che in definitiva il più delle volte si parla di salvare vite, e lì ovviamente molti dubbi si dissolvono comunque.


E' quello che mi sono chiesta anche io leggendo l'articolo.
Non so se possa essere una perplessità fondata, ma mi domando se in disturbi comportamentali del genere l'imporre una terapia che il soggetto è determinato a rifiutare non possa essere, alla lunga, controproducente: per quel poco che so in questi casi la volontà di collaborare del paziente è fondamentale per avere un minimo di risultati positivi.

Poi credo che la questione sia piuttosto spinosa anche da un punto di vista etico.
Tuttavia non so se si possa parare di accanimento terapeutico o no in questi casi. Trattandosi di soggetti spesso minorenni la cui facoltà di decidere è - almeno in parte - intaccata dalla malattia, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare per farmi un'idea in merito.


Per rispondere a spleen (ovviamente non in qualità di professionista) si, è un disturbo che ha a che fare con una forte esigenza di avere il totale controllo su sè stessi. Anche se i motivi che portano a questa esasperata esigenza di controllo possono variare da soggetto a soggetto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E' quello che mi sono chiesta anche io leggendo l'articolo.
> Non so se possa essere una perplessità fondata, *ma mi domando se in disturbi comportamentali del genere l'imporre una terapia che il soggetto è determinato a rifiutare non possa essere, alla lunga, controproducente: per quel poco che so in questi casi la volontà di collaborare del paziente è fondamentale per avere un minimo di risultati positivi.
> *
> Poi credo che la questione sia piuttosto spinosa anche da un punto di vista etico.
> ...


Me lo domando anch'io, e ad istinto la risposta che mi viene è: è una grande cazzata. Da ignorante credo che ogni problema che affligge una persona può essere risolto solo con una sua collaborazione attiva. La costrizione generalmente non risolve mai nulla, semmai aggrava.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Me lo domando anch'io, e ad istinto la risposta che mi viene è: è una grande cazzata. Da ignorante credo che ogni problema che affligge una persona può essere risolto solo con una sua collaborazione attiva. La costrizione generalmente non risolve mai nulla, semmai aggrava.


si tratta di nutrire con flebo persone che non riescono più a mangiare e che altrimenti morirebbero ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tratta di nutrire con flebo persone che non riescono più a mangiare e che altrimenti morirebbero ...


parlavo della risoluzione del problema.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> parlavo della risoluzione del problema.


 i fatti sono che se muoiono il problema non lo risolverai mai, se li tieni in vita forse qualcosa puoi fare


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> i fatti sono che se muoiono il problema non lo risolverai mai, se li tieni in vita forse qualcosa puoi fare


Infatti posso arrivare a capire un intervento obbligatorio solo  in casi gravissimi. E solo ovviamente su minori. Perchè la libertà di curarsi o meno da qualunque problema deve restare un limite invalicabile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti posso arrivare a capire un intervento obbligatorio solo  in casi gravissimi. E solo ovviamente su minori. Perchè la libertà di curarsi o meno da qualunque problema deve restare un limite invalicabile.


non sono d'accordo .una cosa sono le cure palliative in un male incurabile o cose simili; un'altra è ristabilire la salute di persone che non sono in quel momento del tutto capaci di intendere e di volere in qualche modo.
come non condivido il suicidio assistito praticato in svizzera su persone sane che decidono di morire.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo .una cosa sono le cure palliative in un male incurabile o cose simili; *un'altra è ristabilire la salute di persone che non sono in quel momento del tutto capaci di intendere e di volere in qualche modo.*
> come non condivido il suicidio assistito praticato in svizzera su persone sane che decidono di morire.


Io invece credo che la volontà del singolo sia inviolabile. I trattamenti sanitari obbligatori (come in passato l'elettroshock) per i disturbi mentali sono un residuo di una mentalità costrittiva inaccettabile.
Anche perchè non è così facile certificare chi davvero non è in grado di intendere e volere.
Sull'eutanasia (o suicidio assistito) sono completamente in disaccordo con te. Ognuno deve poter scegliere se e come andarsene, quando è alle prese con malattie gravi e fortemente invalidanti. Se è sano, dipende. Vediti un bel film sul tema, Miele.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece credo che la *volontà del singolo sia inviolabile*. I trattamenti sanitari obbligatori (come in passato l'elettroshock) per i disturbi mentali sono un residuo di una mentalità costrittiva inaccettabile.
> *Anche perchè non è così facile certificare chi davvero non è in grado di intendere e volere.*
> Sull'eutanasia (o suicidio assistito) sono completamente in disaccordo con te. *Ognuno deve poter scegliere se e come andarsene, quando è alle prese con malattie gravi e fortemente invalidanti*.


Non è la medesima cosa ... e non mi pare che il confine sia troppo labile


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Non è la medesima cosa ... e non mi pare che il confine sia troppo labile


secondo me si, è molto labile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece credo che la volontà del singolo sia inviolabile. I trattamenti sanitari obbligatori (come in passato l'elettroshock) per i disturbi mentali sono un residuo di una mentalità costrittiva inaccettabile.
> Anche perchè non è così facile certificare chi davvero non è in grado di intendere e volere.
> Sull'eutanasia (o suicidio assistito) sono completamente in disaccordo con te. Ognuno deve poter scegliere se e come andarsene, quando è alle prese con malattie gravi e fortemente invalidanti. Se è sano, dipende. Vediti un bel film sul tema, Miele.


capirai che una cosa è l'elettroshock, un'altra delle flebo che oggettivamente mantengono in vita chi ha momentaneamente (ed è quasi sempre così , per fortuna) perso la voglia di vivere.
se poi dovessimo ritenere leciti tutti i desideri di suicidio di gente al culmine di una depressione saremmo folli se pensi che una volta superati quegli attii per alcuni c' è una rinascita che gli avremmo negato.
tengo a precisare che questo preservare la vita per me ha un valore squisitamente laico


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai che una cosa è l'elettroshock, un'altra delle flebo che oggettivamente mantengono in vita chi ha momentaneamente (ed è quasi sempre così , per fortuna) perso la voglia di vivere.
> se poi dovessimo ritenere leciti tutti i desideri di suicidio di gente al culmine di una depressione saremmo folli se pensi che una volta superati quegli attii per alcuni c' è una rinascita che gli avremmo negato.
> tengo a precisare che questo preservare la vita per me ha un valore squisitamente laico


Parlavo ovviamente del principio, certo sono due cose diverse.
Sul resto, devono decidere loro... se uno vuole andarsene secondo me dev'essere libero di farlo. Chiaro che dev'essere seguito e possibilmente dissuaso in un percorso del genere, e penso che in Svizzera lo si faccia.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me si, è molto labile.


Bon punti di vista differenti ... certo è che se dovessimo lasciar fare a tutti quelli/e con il pulsante off inserito quello che in quel momento vogliono ... beh forse sarebbe un problema o forse avremmo la soluzione (i famosi punti di vista ritornano vedi?)


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon punti di vista differenti ...* certo è che se dovessimo lasciar fare a tutti quelli/e con il pulsante off inserito quello che in quel momento vogliono *... beh forse sarebbe un problema o forse avremmo la soluzione (i famosi punti di vista ritornano vedi?)


Si certo, punti di vista diversi. Sicuramente però non mi riferivo a questo... quelli pericolosi per il prossimo vanno controllati. Parlavo di persone (la stragrande maggioranza) totalmente innocue. Anche perchè tra i cosiddetti capaci di intendere e volere di pericolosi ce ne sono a mazzi, purtroppo.
Bello il finale!


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Me lo domando anch'io, e ad istinto la risposta che mi viene è: è una grande cazzata. Da ignorante credo che ogni problema che affligge una persona può essere risolto solo con una sua collaborazione attiva. La costrizione generalmente non risolve mai nulla, semmai aggrava.


*In linea di massima*, sono d'accordo.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo .una cosa sono le cure palliative in un male incurabile o cose simili; un'altra è ristabilire la salute di persone che non sono in quel momento del tutto capaci di intendere e di volere in qualche modo.


Per una volta siamo d'accordo. Anche se* la Svizzera non c'entra una madonna*.

Il problema fondamentale è che molti disturbi psicologici determinano una visione distorta della realtà, quindi non si è effettivamente in grado di operare una scelta consapevole.

Ho diverse esperienze indirette di TSO tra i 18 e i 25, amici e amiche del passato. Una volta sono intervenuto personalmente chiedendo alla famiglia di operare in quel senso. E - quella volta - il tempo ha poi dimostrato che ho agito bene. Ma ovviamente non c'è una regola. E' uno di quei casi limite in cui salvare una vita dovrebbe essere la priorità, ritengo.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece credo che la volontà del singolo sia inviolabile. I trattamenti sanitari obbligatori (come in passato l'elettroshock) per i disturbi mentali sono un residuo di una mentalità costrittiva inaccettabile.
> Anche perchè non è così facile certificare chi davvero non è in grado di intendere e volere.
> Sull'eutanasia (o suicidio assistito) sono completamente in disaccordo con te. Ognuno deve poter scegliere se e come andarsene, quando è alle prese con malattie gravi e fortemente invalidanti. Se è sano, dipende. Vediti un bel film sul tema, Miele.


L'unica eccezione che vedo è la (spesso) giovanissima età. Non che il TSO sia lontanamente somigliante alla soluzione di qualcosa, ma il discorso è già molto delicato anche se parliamo di adulti.

Il problema, semplicemente, è che si parla di disturbi quasi sempre *trattabili*, dal punto di vista della salute psichica. Poi ovvio che, anche per semplice conseguenza, le implicazioni possono diventare molto più difficili da risolvere. Ma è uno di quei casi in cui "forzare la mano" è *forse *un male minore. Si attendono punti di vista più autorevoli e competenti.

Sull'eutanasia credo che la vediamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *L'unica eccezione che vedo è la (spesso) giovanissima età. *Non che il TSO sia lontanamente somigliante alla soluzione di qualcosa, ma il discorso è già molto delicato anche se parliamo di adulti.
> 
> Il problema, semplicemente, è che si parla di disturbi quasi sempre trattabili, dal punto di vista della salute psichica. Poi ovvio che, anche per semplice conseguenza, le implicazioni possono diventare molto più difficili da risolvere. Ma è uno di quei casi in cui "forzare la mano" èforseun male minore. Si attendono punti di vista più autorevoli e competenti.
> 
> Sull'eutanasia credo che la vediamo allo stesso modo.


Concordo, infatti sui giovani minori in determinati gravi casi posso capirlo.
 E' un terreno molto scivoloso, tendenzialmente sono assolutamente garantista delle libertà personali e antiproibizionista... questo fino a quando il comportamento del singolo non diventi un ostacolo alla libertà e sicurezza del prossimo.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sull'eutanasia credo che la vediamo allo stesso modo.


Mi autoquoto perchè "eutanasia" è un termine assai improprio, in un discorso come questo. Se vogliamo invece introdurre il tema del "suicidio assistito", allora sono a disposizione (per fare casino come al solito, più che altro).


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

ho parlato di svizzera perché l'episodio che mi era rimasto impresso era quello di lucio magri che ha fatto questo suicidio assistito in una clinica da quelle parti





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per una volta siamo d'accordo. Anche se* la Svizzera non c'entra una madonna*.
> 
> Il problema fondamentale è che molti disturbi psicologici determinano una visione distorta della realtà, quindi non si è effettivamente in grado di operare una scelta consapevole.
> 
> Ho diverse esperienze indirette di TSO tra i 18 e i 25, amici e amiche del passato. Una volta sono intervenuto personalmente chiedendo alla famiglia di operare in quel senso. E - quella volta - il tempo ha poi dimostrato che ho agito bene. Ma ovviamente non c'è una regola. E' uno di quei casi limite in cui salvare una vita dovrebbe essere la priorità, ritengo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi autoquoto perchè "eutanasia" è un termine assai improprio, in un discorso come questo. Se vogliamo invece introdurre il tema del "suicidio assistito", allora sono a disposizione (per fare casino come al solito, più che altro).


 infatti sull'eutanasia sono d'accordo che ognuno debba avere diritto di scelta , nel caso di suicidio assistito di persona sana proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

fra le altre cose se proprio voglio suicidarmi non è giusto che coinvolga altre persone .


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti sull'eutanasia sono d'accordo che ognuno debba avere diritto di scelta , nel caso di suicidio assistito di persona sana proprio no.


Ma infatti non credo esista da nessuna parte, 'sta cosa. Anche se ci sono alcuni casi limite piuttosto noti.


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti posso arrivare a capire un* intervento obbligatorio solo  in casi gravissimi*. E solo ovviamente su minori. Perchè la libertà di curarsi o meno da qualunque problema deve restare un limite invalicabile.


Appunto si parla di giovani la cui vita è fortemente a rischio, nell'articolo.
Sarebbe da capire in che termini il disegno di legge dovrebbe intervenire e come si dovrebbe combinare col giudizio del terapeuta. Ma questi sono quesiti tecnici.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra le altre cose se proprio voglio suicidarmi non è giusto che coinvolga altre persone .


Se vuoi praticare l'eutanasia e altri vogliono aiutarti ed assisterti volontariamente, perchè no? E' sempre una libera scelta.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se vuoi praticare l'eutanasia e altri vogliono aiutarti ed assisterti volontariamente, perchè no? E' sempre una libera scelta.


Credo lei parlasse di suicidio, non di eutanasia.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo lei parlasse di suicidio, non di eutanasia.


ah ok, allora capito male io.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se vuoi praticare l'eutanasia e altri vogliono aiutarti ed assisterti volontariamente, perchè no? E' sempre una libera scelta.


trattasi di eutanasia quando una persona ha davanti solo la scelta di come morire


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> trattasi di eutanasia quando una persona ha davanti solo la scelta di come morire


Non necessariamente, o per lo meno non necessariamente a breve.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non necessariamente, o per lo meno non necessariamente a breve.


malato terminale ?
nel caso ci sia una speranza già sono alquanto perplessa


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se vuoi praticare l'eutanasia e altri vogliono aiutarti ed assisterti volontariamente, perchè no? E' sempre una libera scelta.


Già, ha un carattere di irreversibilità che però lascia perplesso anche me.
Non è che ti puoi suicidare  e dopo un anno pentirtene perchè hai trovato dei motivi per vivere...

L' eutanasia è diversa comunque, perchè non c' è reveresibilità o possibile ripensamento rispetto alla condizione estrema in cui uno si trova, non dipende in sostanza da quello che uno crede o pensa in un certo momento del suo percorso di vita.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

io sono dell'idea che anche in una visione completamente laica la vita non sia  solo nostra .appartiene anche a chi ci sta vicino , a chi ci vuole bene , a chi conta su di noi, a chi dobbiamo dare esempio etc
infatti dietro a molti suicidi c'è un egoismo mostruoso che lascia le famiglie con oneri gravissimi
così come noi non possiamo considerare che gli altri debbano fare quel che vogliono di loro.
se vedo uno che sta buttandosi giù da un ponte non è che pensi che sia suo diritto....credo che sia mio dovere cercare di dissuaderlo.
certo, arrogarsi il diritto di far vivere una persona nel dolore inutile dell'agonia è ben diverso che far superare un momento che può cambiare .


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> trattasi di eutanasia quando una persona ha davanti solo la scelta di come morire


avevo capito male, l'ho scritto su... comunque ora me lo segno.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> avevo capito male, l'ho scritto su... comunque ora me lo segno.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


>


fatto


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> malato terminale ?
> nel caso ci sia una speranza già sono alquanto perplessa


Supponiamo che mi venga diagnosticata una patologia degenerativa grave. Supponiamo di poter dare per assodato che mi trovi di fronte a un periodo di relativa serenità prima che il male cominci a consumarmi mente e corpo, trovandomi infine immobilizzato e mentalmente incapace. Supponiamo che questo non infici direttamente la mia longevità, in termini assoluti.

Ecco, di fronte a un garbuglio del genere (a voler lasciare, si tratterebbe di suicidio o eutanasia?) non saprei come pormi. Credo cercherei di arrangiarmi (e lo farei da solo) prima di non averne più la possibilità. Ovviamente lo dico adesso che a parte il torcicollo e il dente da finire di sistemare, sto piuttosto bene.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Supponiamo che mi venga diagnosticata una patologia degenerativa grave. Supponiamo di poter dare per assodato che mi trovi di fronte a un periodo di relativa serenità prima che il male cominci a consumarmi mente e corpo, trovandomi infine immobilizzato e mentalmente incapace. Supponiamo che questo non infici direttamente la mia longevità, in termini assoluti.
> 
> Ecco, di fronte a un garbuglio del genere (a voler lasciare, si tratterebbe di suicidio o eutanasia?) non saprei come pormi. Credo cercherei di arrangiarmi (e lo farei da solo) prima di non averne più la possibilità. Ovviamente lo dico adesso che a parte il torcicollo e il dente da finire di sistemare, sto piuttosto bene.


mah


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah


E' la stessa espressione con cui ho scritto il post!


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra le altre cose se proprio voglio suicidarmi non è giusto che coinvolga altre persone .



Giusto.  Io lo chiamo altresì rispetto,visto che poi sappiamo bene come vanno a finire queste cose...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Supponiamo che mi venga diagnosticata una patologia degenerativa grave. Supponiamo di poter dare per assodato che mi trovi di fronte a un periodo di relativa serenità prima che il male cominci a consumarmi mente e corpo, trovandomi infine immobilizzato e mentalmente incapace. Supponiamo che questo non infici direttamente la mia longevità, in termini assoluti.
> 
> Ecco, di fronte a un garbuglio del genere (a voler lasciare, si tratterebbe di suicidio o eutanasia?) non saprei come pormi. Credo cercherei di arrangiarmi (e lo farei da solo) prima di non averne più la possibilità. Ovviamente lo dico adesso che a parte il torcicollo e il dente da finire di sistemare, sto piuttosto bene.



Concordo con Minerva.
Vent'anni fa hanno diagnosticato a una mia amica una gravissima malattia autoimmunitaria che l'avrebbe ridotta in breve tempo in condizioni pietose m
Avevano sbagliato. Sta bene deve solo fare una terapia sostitutiva.


----------

